# Smoked Cheddar, Sharp Cheddar, and Jalapeno Cheese



## txflyguy (Mar 8, 2018)

Well, here we go again. Last time this season as it is warming up a bit now.
The cheese got a bit oily while smoking, and just a little soft.
Should last 
	

		
			
		

		
	











	

		
			
		

		
	
 until summer...


----------



## Braz (Mar 8, 2018)

Looks great. I like the grill marks. Lunch for me today was some smoked colby, homemade summer sausage and Ritz crackers. I'm going through my stash pretty quickly and will need to do some more before summer.


----------



## idahopz (Mar 8, 2018)

Looks good - you managed to maximize efficient smoking space utilization!


----------



## smokeymose (Mar 8, 2018)

Looks good! Gotta do it while you can!
What's your favorite? I've become really partial to Mozzarella. I keep it in a wine cooler and I wish it were bigger...


----------



## txflyguy (Mar 8, 2018)

smokeymose said:


> Looks good! Gotta do it while you can!
> What's your favorite? I've become really partial to Mozzarella. I keep it in a wine cooler and I wish it were bigger...



I like them all. Sharp cheddar (white) is really good. I like the mozzarella cheese sticks. Based on my little experience, it looks like one month of aging is the minimum required for the flavor to mellow out, and soak through.


----------



## SonnyE (Mar 8, 2018)

Uh, no. It wouldn't last around me...

I'm a cheese hound.
Wish I was your neighbor... ;)


----------



## txflyguy (Mar 8, 2018)

SonnyE said:


> Uh, no. It wouldn't last around me...
> 
> I'm a cheese hound.
> Wish I was your neighbor... ;)



Just had new heavy duty casters welded onto the smoker. I gave some smoked cheese to Bruce, my welder, and he thought it was awesome. Sent a package home with him to share with his wife. 
Bruce is a super nice guy, and I invited him up the next time we do a rib fest!


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 9, 2018)

Nice variety!
Al


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Mar 9, 2018)

Cheese looks great! I recently did a big batch myself.
How long did you smoke it for?


----------



## txflyguy (Mar 9, 2018)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Cheese looks great! I recently did a big batch myself.
> How long did you smoke it for?



6 hours. Yes, I know that is a long time. We will see how it turns out.


----------



## smokeymose (Mar 9, 2018)

txflyguy said:


> 6 hours. Yes, I know that is a long time. We will see how it turns out.


6 hrs is not a long time at all.....
Don't let anyone talk you into getting it out until at least a month has passed, though ;)


----------



## txflyguy (Mar 9, 2018)

smokeymose said:


> 6 hrs is not a long time at all.....
> Don't let anyone talk you into getting it out until at least a month has passed, though ;)



I did cheat, and tried some from 3 weeks ago. After tasting, my clear favorite is Jalapeno.


----------



## gmc2003 (Mar 12, 2018)

Nice batch of cheese and good color. If you like the jalapeno you should try Cabot's Habanaro. 

Chris


----------



## martyj (Mar 13, 2018)

I just picked up some of the Cabot's Habanaro at Costco. Excellent flavor and a heck of a kick!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Mar 13, 2018)

Cabot Hot Habanero is by far my favorite cheese. I smoked two blocks of it last weekend I cant wait to bust into it.


----------



## ab canuck (Mar 13, 2018)

Great selection of cheeses, It is still on my list to do, this spring it will be happening.


----------

